# New TM DNP tabs v Old Caps



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

So on day 10 of the new DNP 100mg tabs.

Did 5 days at 300 a day and 5 days at 400 a day. Even 400mg is perfectly manageable . Only clammy at night, no fan needed. Energy down but still can get through a full day of light manual work .

Last year 500mg of the old 250mg DNP caps was a very different experience though, Could barely function towards the end. Fan all night, sweating like a pig. Couldn't even get back from supermarket without feeling majorly knackered. Weather is the same as last year.

Weight loss about half of last time (if that!) although admittedly I could reduce cals more.

For 100mg less this time in dosage id expect sides not be so vastly different as I'm experiencing. it seems like the DNP tabs are not as effective as caps.

Anyone finding the same? :confused1:


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ive. Been noticing the same , commented on the dnp thread but mine are 6/8mth old stock of the 250mg caps and i just started them after 14 days on a older packet @500mg ....i took 750mg yesterday and barley noticed it...where as last year i tried 750mg and newrly died with the heat/tiredness...

i definatley noticed a difference between the 1 year old batch and the 6/8mth old batch...suspect they are 100mg labeled wrong

have dnp changed to tablets now ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> So on day 10 of the new DNP 100mg tabs.
> 
> Did 5 days at 300 a day and 5 days at 400 a day. Even 400mg is perfectly manageable . Only clammy at night, no fan needed. Energy down but still can get through a full day of light manual work .
> 
> ...


 You really need to up your dose to 500 to compare properly.

I can do 300 no problems at all, just carry on with everyday life, but 400 and I'm waking up tired, 500 and I'm hanging.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> You really need to up your dose to 500 to compare properly.
> 
> I can do 300 no problems at all, just carry on with everyday life, but 400 and I'm waking up tired, 500 and I'm hanging.


 yeah that seems like what I am feeling a bit lethargic getting out of bed, it does seem like those extra 100mg increases are very sensitative

I think 400 is about right to carry on as normal (ish) 500 and above is just not worth the sides unless you have nothing to do but hang around all day with the windows open


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I've just ordered some of the 100mg ones in as my stock is running low, never tried TM before. Only brand I've used is Crystal Heat labs which I bought a big stock of a few years ago which is just running out, so I'll see how the TM tabs compare. 300mg of Crystal heat is definitely enough for me, wouldn't wanna take any more than that.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Enda said:


> Ive. Been noticing the same , commented on the dnp thread but mine are 6/8mth old stock of the 250mg caps and i just started them after 14 days on a older packet @500mg ....i took 750mg yesterday and barley noticed it...where as last year i tried 750mg and newrly died with the heat/tiredness...
> 
> i definatley noticed a difference between the 1 year old batch and the 6/8mth old batch...suspect they are 100mg labeled wrong
> 
> have dnp changed to tablets now ?


 Yeah TM do 100mg tabs only now. 750mg would flatten anyone especially as the concentration builds up after 6 days . i remember sacking off old DNP of 500mg on day 11 as I was seriously f#cked

I am not convinced that the TM's this time are equally dosed mg per mg as last time but as sparky says I should really take 500mg to compare. However I am busy renovating a houses this days and under pressure to complete so don't want to be flattened.

Perhaps there is a difference as he might have sourced a different supplier for raws but its cool. With 100mg tabs you can adjust easily.



nWo said:


> I've just ordered some of the 100mg ones in as my stock is running low, never tried TM before.


 Keep us updated mate, I'd be interested in your experience.


----------



## Floyd67 (Aug 16, 2017)

Started on the new 100mg tabs.

pressed different than the 150mg ones I had as they were really thin and crumbly

these are bigger and don't seem to break as easily, would still rather it was capped tbh.

on 400mg at the moment.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

i'm end of week 2, not a whole lot to report this time, weight loss is minimal surprisingly. Must be still over eating, need to re-examine diet

need more sleep at night time, not sweating during the day. little sweaty neck at night but It still feels like i'm only on 300mg.


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok i think some of the batch was underdosed... took my usual 500mg dose today and damn the heat/ sweats ... its back! Havnt changed the dose from 500 in a week..but today is definatley how it used to feel


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

I cant make a comparison between the caps and tablets as I have only used the 100 mg tablets and this is the first time that I have used DNP , but I am a bit disappointed at the effect of the 100 mg tablets, Having read a lot about DNP I was expecting a bigger effect than I have seen. So I would guess that these tablets are dosed lower than 100 mg .


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

You can defo build a tolerance, that cycle i ran up to 600 and was fine..

since then ive done a 12 day run at 400 + clen and i definatley felt the heat, was sweating, breathing had changed etc etc

regardless of dosage between caps or tabs... they both work, weight flew off both times (diet training on point)


----------

